# I got my first recessive red out of my Hollywood birds!!



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice birds man.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

very lucky!!! all i have is blue bars and blue checks!


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

i got 3 reds out of red hollywood last year they did great! but i didnt got any this year.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Aris said:


> i got 3 reds out of red hollywood last year they did great! but i didnt got any this year.


man everyone has got all these cool colors all ive gots my blue bars and blue checks, i oughta buy some cool looking ybs at the auction we will be having


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

First To Hatch said:


> man everyone has got all these cool colors all ive gots my blue bars and blue checks, i oughta buy some cool looking ybs at the auction we will be having


I have 3 blue checks on my team and the rest are BBs and BB splashes and then the one red and I have 50 ybs.


----------



## Dmax06 (May 10, 2011)

Nice! Can somebody tell me what exactly is a RR


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Dmax06 said:


> Nice! Can somebody tell me what exactly is a RR


Recessive Red


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I've got one Red Check cock that I raced last year as a YB. I raised him and his Dad was also RC. We have a race that gives incentive money to Reds so I wasn't thinking far enough ahead and I'm flying him as a widower this year and letting him raise a round but he's mated to a grizzle....probably get a "pink".


----------



## Dmax06 (May 10, 2011)

12 Volt Man said:


> Recessive Red


Sorry I meant what is a recessive red? a solid red with no check?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Dmax06 said:


> Sorry I meant what is a recessive red? a solid red with no check?


It's a solid (or mostly solid) red color throughout the body, including the tail and flights where a normal ash-red would be a light ash color.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Well, there can be any amount of piebald, grizzling, mottling on a recessive red bird. I think it's blue which causes tails and flights to turn light.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

so are my two girls recessive red pieds? look at post i did
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/need-advise-on-this-one-kinda-60413.html


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

here's mine they are both cock lost the hen to Hawk.


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

he was 20th at 150 miles then i stop him to race and put him to breeding pen


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Very, very nice looking birds. I love the reds with the white all over them.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice birds Aris.I really like that first one.


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

here is Dam. thanks Joe and matt.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Here is another picture of my RR baby and his parents.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

And here is a pic of my RR breeding hen. You would have thought the red baby came from her, but so far Ive got nothing but blue splashes from her.


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice birds Matt.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Thought I would share a few pics as this beautiful little bird grows up!!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

SouthTown Racers said:


> Thought I would share a few pics as this beautiful little bird grows up!!


Ok, he's pretty, but can he fly ???


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Warren, I sure hope so!!! The birds sire's brothers and sisters are all concourse winners.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

From the white lacing on the shield feathers it looks like you may end up with a mottle.


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

I guarantee that Red will Fly!


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

sorry for the blurry pic. He just got his PMV and now, off to the yb loft!


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Here is the finished product


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

I got another one!! This one is a little different in color.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice  how much ?


----------



## birdman 1 (Mar 9, 2012)

*reds*







here is my red


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

SouthTown Racers said:


> And here is a pic of my RR breeding hen. You would have thought the red baby came from her, but so far Ive got nothing but blue splashes from her.


I love the young RR racer, Am interested to hear how it does

This hen will only produce RR's if her mate is carrying the gene, The two birds that produced this wee racer must both carry the gene.

Like Becky has said it could turn out mottle, it looks like the last bird def. will be a mottle. Good for variety!


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

birdman 1 said:


> View attachment 24038
> here is my red


Very nice looking!! Thats a Deisher bird isnt it?


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

STR......*I like your REDS !!!! *Alamo


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Here is a pic of that first little red all grown up (almost) she flys like the wind!!


----------

